# Solved: Various blue screen of death error messages



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Every few days I get a blue screen if death error message and have to reboot my computer. The error messages are rarely the same. Today's message was Page_fault-in_nonpaged_area (igdkmd 32.sys), however, as I said, I receive many other messages. I have googled the various messages and the usual advice is to disconnect my various bits of hardware (printer, scanner, external hard drive, router and Inport {for recording from a turntable). I am supposed to see whether the BSOD appears after each piece of hardware is removed. This isn't practical as the errors aren't occurring consistently or every day so I wouldn't easily be able to tell which hardware is causing the problem.

Does anyone have any helpful advice?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Your specs say you have Vista business. Your in the Windows 8 forum.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Would I be correct in thinking that your current spec is
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3068 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset v2, 1406 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 176587 MB, Free - 132646 MB; D: Total - 299999 MB, Free - 225207 MB; L: Total - 305241 MB, Free - 187114 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., G41M-Combo
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Disabled


and not as shown 
Computer SpecificationsLenovo J Series 3000 Windows Vista business


Please send the dump file as an attached zip file


Also are you still having the problems with AVAST and have you now dealt with the browser hijacker - WebCake


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes Macboatmaster, you are correct. I will have to look into how to get the dump file (I don't think I've done it before).

All my previous problems (e.g. Avast) have been overcome.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am about to sign off I am in the UK
It is 0014


Open computer, C drive, windows, scroll to minidumps
open that
right click a dump
click send to compressed
choose desktop as location
On reply click go advanced and manage attachments -browse to file upload and post




I will look at it as soon as I return but it will not be until about 1900


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Just before I go and pending the analysis of the dump
igdkmd 32.sys


go to your motherboard site and see if there is a chipset update
That 
igdkmd 32.sys


is the Intel Graphics it may be that a driver update is needed.


EDIT
Cancel that - there are no drivers for 8 for that chipset
either from Intel or from the motherboard


HOWEVER Intel report that a driver is available but only from Microsoft
Intel® G41/G43/G45/Q43/Q45 Express ChipsetsYes1 (from Microsoft Windows Update only)


Has 8 ever worked OK on that system


I will wait for the dump


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

It took me forever towork out how to get the permission to do this, but here (i hope) is the dump


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem is memory corruption
It may be caused by a driver
It appears although I cannot be certain that it is usb related

1. What is connected USB please
2. What anti-virus are you using NOW please as I see evidence of AVG and Norton
3. Have you installed a product from Glary Utilities
http://www.glarysoft.com/

as unless I am mistaken I see evidence of that

Please be assured if you have that these sort of programs are frequently best described as "the kiss of death" for the health of Windows 8


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

I have an awful lot of security-related software installed, some of it left over after I did some major work getting rid of a virus:

Windows defender
AVG 2014
Glary Utilities 5
Glarysoft registry repair
Blue Coat K9 Web Protection
Hijack This
Norton Security Scan
Malwarebytes Ant-Malware
Should I Remove It

I had the problem before I downloaded Norton Security Scan


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This EVEN if it can be solved is going to take hours - you will be lucky if we can get it right please be patient
I will be back online about 1900 hrs


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

For the purpose of attempting to fix the problem please do the following
1. Uninstall K9
http://www1.k9webprotection.com/support/kb/K9146.html

REBOOT the computer

2. If AVG is shown in programs and features UNINSTALL from there and then run this tool
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities

REBOOT the computer

3. The same please with Norton and run the tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

REBOOT

4. Glary Utilities and registry repair
There is NO uninstall tool provided by Glarysoft, Use Programs and features please

NOTE before this stage IF the program allows you to revert the changes it has made please do so.

Reboot

5 If Malwarebytes is the FREE version that does NOT provide real time protection please leave that installed
IF it is the paid for version that does provide real time protection please disable that

6. Check now please that Windows Defender is enabled and running. Click the Update tab and then run a quick scan with it

Please post back when you have reached this stage
AND


> 1. What is connected USB please


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

I have uninstalled all the software you described.

Connected to USB:

Printer - Canon PIXMA ip7260
Canon Scanner 8800F
Keyboard (Lenovo)
Cable modem
Netcomm Router
Turntable (InPut) for copying vinyl records


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. So was the scan with Windows Defender a clean result please

2. If so please now run a system file check, the reason mainly is that we have no way of knowing what changes that Glary utilities made to the system
Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
the header will be Administrator Command Prompt
as against simply
Command Prompt

then type
sfc /scannow
it will either report all files in order and no violations found or it will report errors were found and could not be repaired

If it reports the latter REBOOT and run it again
If it still reports errors REBOOT and run it once more

If it has not repaired them on the third run it is not going to and we will proceed to another cmd

Command prompt with admin rights
There are a number of ways to do this
from desktop press windows key
type* cmd* (I know there is no where to type but as soon as you start the search on the tiles menu will open

When command prompt appears right click and click run as admin
then proceed with the sfc


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, the Defender scan was clear. I ran sfc /scannow three times as you advised. Each time I was told that "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix them."

An example is:

Failed to open internally open package
Failed to OpenPackage using worker session

There were many such lines.

What next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go back please to a cmd prompt with admin rights and run this cmd please
It is easier to copy and paste this as the spacing is critical

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

It obtains files it needs from Microsoft, therefore it uses your network
Please do not browse whilst it is running

It will progress through, normally taking sometime around the 20% mark
Please watch the result. It will either report corruption repaired or that it could not do so


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

It took two attempts but the second time was successful, reporting that it had fixed corrupt files.

Can you suggest an alternative to Glarysoft software?

Should I reload the software I uninstalled?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You neither need or want any alternative to Glarysoft


Windows 8 will manage its own system perfectly


The likes of Glarysoft or indeed any other program of that ilk, will sooner or later lead to problems - which may indeed occasionally be that no fix is possible other than the reinstall - reset or refresh of windows 8.


Please now go back and run the sfc - system file check and see if that now reports that all is in order


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

I ran scannow which repaired all the problems it found. Does that mean that my problem is solved?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now go windows update and check to see if there are any updates offered
After the DISM and the scannow, some files that have been repaired may, result in the need for updates
When you go Windows updates, click on the left hand pane, check for updates
This will scan the system and see what updates are needed


After you have done that check that all is working OK on Store etc and the various applications


Then during the next couple of days, see if a Crash occurs again.


If it does send the dump file as before.


If all is OK when you are satisfied please mark the topic solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post


As I said before registry cleaners such as Glarysoft and the other ;programs from Glarysoft should most certainly NOT be used on Windows 8. They will invariably cause problems.


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Macboatmaster. Unfortunately I have to go to hospital for a few days for observation. I will do as you suggest when I return.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope all goes well for you with the observations and please do let us know in the fullness of time how you go on


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm back and on the road to recovery. The computer is installing updates as I type. I haven't had any crashes for some time so I've got my fingers crossed. can I reinstall K9 protection? It was recommended to me by a helper on AfterDawn early in the year when I had virus problems.

Assuming that the blue screen is no longer a problem, thanks for your help. I'll keep a hard copy of the steps we went through for future reference.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased all seems well
I could not pass an opinion on K9
I had until I saw your post never heard of it
I have had a look at it and all I can say is try it and see
If you are going to use that then if the installation itself does not disable the included windows defender which is a full antivirus on 8 and 8.1, then please ensure you do, as the two running together may well conflict and result in lesser protection rather than more


My own personal opinion is that Windows Defender is the best for 8 and I have seen numerous examples of other 3rd party AV`s apparently causing problems on 8


That of course does not include scan on demand only - such as for instance Malwarebytes, which I consider a useful confirmation tool to Windows Defender


Pleased to have helped - hope all goes well for the computer and for your recovery


----------

